# 2001 auto trans replaced - check engine light



## digitalhighs (Dec 8, 2006)

i had someone replace my transmission. i dont think they did do too good of a job since there was an axle plate rubbing after installation and car came back with a check engine light. they say its a knock sensor, but after taking it to my local mechanic, the computer read speed sensor. i do not want to send my car back to these guys who said they 'have the speed sensor' off my old transmission. help here please. i do not know too much here. how much would this cost to get fixed?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

First get the speed sensor back from the mechanic who did your Tranny. Looks through a Haynes manual it explains how to replace the speed sensor. I believe its under the car.


----------

